
Ask HN: If a 3rd World War happens, which country will economically suffer? - aunetx
If during the 2020&#x2F;2030 decade, something that looks like another world war happens (nuclear, technologic war... anything), which country &#x2F; region will suffer the most &#x2F; less economically talking?<p>But without looking at the loss occasioned by destructions (just no more global market, intercontinental exchanges disabled...)
======
eesmith
The people of North Sentinel Island will likely suffer the least as they are
not connected to any market.

If you specifically want a country then, perhaps some nation in Micronesia or
Polynesia?

